
Fleetwood Mac co-founder Peter Green dies aged 73 - mellosouls
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-53539989
======
mellosouls
_Need your love so bad_

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HTUah3ivIo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HTUah3ivIo)

RIP

